

What Is This Mysterious Signal From Deep Space? - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/articles/video/video/2014/06/signal_coming_from_space_is_this_perseus_cluster_x_ray_emission_the_answer.html

======
opless
"Dark Matter" ... Sounds like confirmation bias to me.

